# how do you pronounce krav maga?



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for any answers, this has been really bugging me!


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2007)

Krahv Muh-GAH


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmmm....I always thought it was pronounced the way it ws spelled.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 6, 2007)

bobster_ice said:


> Hmmm....I always thought it was pronounced the way it ws spelled.



Well, it definitely is not "Kraave Maega".


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Mar 9, 2007)

its just that i have heard the "a" at the eng of maga in dirent lots of ways, for example _krav ma-gay_ i didnt know how to say the end part lol


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 9, 2007)

kraaaahvvv
Muh Gaaah

At least the three people I know that are certified all pronounce it that way. I imagine you'll find different pronunciations in different regions as accents take their toll.


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2007)

Take it from the Israeli... it's KRAV mah-GAH, though the Hebrew short "a" syllable is different from the English one, less guttural, but that requires hearing it spoken.


----------

